# Holy crap! It's been 15 years.



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

http://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html

(only reason I even knew, was because Lisa posted it on FB)


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...wow, I remember that article, those days, and the Queen fondly &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I still have that copy of _Inc._! Has it _only_ been 15 years?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for that link :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thanks for sharing! Its been more than 15 years for some. I remember looking for the PL website to see when the Creature would be released. There was a spider web in the corner of the page (I think) and you would click on it. And it would bring you here.

This was the first forum I ever joined. One of only a couple others I ever been part of. 

Too bad it's in such disrepair.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

And next month, it will have been fourteen years since the Friday afternoon that Lisa was asked to put her personal belongings in a box and was escorted from the building by a security guard. Which was the weekend I was away at Chiller (and the boards), but IIRC by the time I got home Sunday night, the Clubhouse had been established and the troops were rallying around their deposed Queen. Thanks for posting the link; having read the article again, I came away feeling less nostalgic than overwhelmed by the ultimate irony of it all. Oh, and reminded that the Clubhouse has a birthday coming up! :hat: Hugs!
Tom


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish I had been on the boards back then - I missed out on a lot of the early fun!!!
Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Bwain no more;4912714Thanks for posting the link; having read the article again said:


> I'll stick with the nostalgia.
> Lisa is the one that brought this up. So she has really fond memories of that time. And of the people that were here back then.
> 
> And her FB post caused me to take a stroll through the Polarpaedia. Which I have not done in quite some time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And I still haven't built to Mach 5 kits that Lisa got me replacement windshields for. :freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Anybody heard from Lisa recently? I wonder if she still has the little B9 robot Christmas ornament I sent to heer back in the day.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like Lisa will be at Wonderfest this year, helping out at the CultTVman table.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Way to make us all feel old Steve!  Dang that does not feel like it was that long ago. Ah, the good old days of the forum.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

"outspoken despite a _Fargo_-like midwestern cheer"

I never had the pleasure of Meeting or speaking to Lisa in Person so I wouldn't know her voice. but does this mean she talks kinda like Marge Gunderson?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Lisa our Queen is bubbly and effervescent; full of fun and humor. I couldn't imagine her getting near a wood chipper.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Whatever happened to Yamahog?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BadRonald said:


> Whatever happened to Yamahog?


He pops in every now and then Last time here was on April 12, 2014...
in this thread Post # 95 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=143078&page=7
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Anybody heard from Lisa recently? I wonder if she still has the little B9 robot Christmas ornament I sent to heer back in the day.


If I remember I will ask on FB tonight.
I'm sure she probably does. I know she still had the Mystery Machine last I knew.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> He pops in every now and then Last time here was on April 12, 2014...


 - But who's counting? :hat:


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL, I remember Lisa. It had to be the late 1990's when they had an Aurora Frankenstein contest that I wanted to enter. I had to beg her to let me enter since I had missed the entry cutoff date. She finally let me into the contest, and like an idiot I sent in this gi-normous .jpg file that was about 30 inches tall. That was back before the forums would automatically downsize images that were too big. I was new to the internet back then, and of course doing and saying all the wrong things, making lots of enemies and whatnot along the way…live and learn, LOL. I never did win anything, but they sent me a certificate for participating which I still have stashed somewhere. And yeah, the name Yamahog rings a bell…if not mistaken, he posted about a million times in the old HobbyTalk PL bulletin boards.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Remember this Classic kit?


















Mcdee


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I still can't find my mug of Buc's coffee. I looked under the couch and all I found were hamster droppings. Doesn't anyone clean this place?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> ...Doesn't anyone clean this place?


A good Dremel Salute will take care of that. :devil:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> Remember this Classic kit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russ "Hooty" Hooten built this one of a kind classic, and he's never been able to top it for accuracy and detail, before or since.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Those were funny flashbacks. Thanks for sharing. I won some contests back when but can't remember what for.
I got prizes like Odd Job & Bond. A signed Gee-o-teen and other goodies.
I can remember entering a lymrick contest but nothing really else.
At some point, my original secret identity (Auroraman!) disappeared and 1000's of posts too. 
That was so forever ago.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Remember the Polar Lights Christmas Carol Contest? I still have the award certificate for that. "Hear the Modeler's Refrain" was the title of my carol, wish I still had the lyrics.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

This thread sent me on a nostalgia trip to the Polarpedia, and I found an article about the Golden Frankie awards. Double holy [email protected]! I have one; there's a very nicely engraved nameplate on the base that reads
 Frankenstein Friday 1999
Peoples' Choice Award
Presented by
Polar Lights Model Kits.

On the flat gravestone there's a bucket with a bunch of dollhouse roses, and Frankenstein is holding one in his right hand. Anybody remember who built it or what the award was presented for?​


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Mark Fergel built that Frankenstein. I built a second one that I think ended up with Lee Staten. This was going to be the first of annual awards from Polar Lights. Lisa put the project together. And then we all know what happened after that....


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I remember Jerry Gustavson going on vacation (and never returning), I remember Susie Klimek taking over the boards for a spell (IIRC the Galileo Shuttle kit was announced under her tenure) and I remember scoring 600 bagged Godzilla kits following another disastrous deal between PL and the folks from Toho. In no PARTICULAR order, BTW. Also, I CAN account for some of the Chris White missing art prints; they were crumpled and used as packing material in the shipping boxes when I received my bagged Godzilla kits. 
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sacrilege! :O


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

McGee's post about the Golden Frankie got me thinking about the (in)famous PL Pizza Party at WF. I think it was in 2000, the year of Yama's Hawg, Mark
(Markenstein) Chan's INCREDIBLE Aurora/PL Bride build-up and PL was handing out KISS kits at the door (and people were BRINGING THEM BACK; truly a product they could not GIVE AWAY!) Anyway, I was sitting at a table with (again, in no particular order) Anthony "AT" Taylor, Mark Dean (he of the "pardoned hamster", later one of the LAPCO "weasels") I THINK Rick "Nite Owl" Evans might have been there AND.... Dave Merriman! Yep, THAT Dave Merriman. REALLY nice guy, BTW, I remember him bouncing his grandson on his knee while discussing his restoration of the 17 foot Seaview miniature. At any rate, when Lisa produced stacks of empty kit boxes the crowd went nuts scrambling to get their hands on them, pretty much leaving myself and Dave alone at the table. He could just not FATHOM (pun intended, Mr Merriman was a Navy deepsea diver) the appeal and why these guys were risking life and limb for dented cardboard, so I replied with a shrug "Eh well they're just a bunch of KIT ASSEMBLERS!" :wave: To this day, I don't know if he GOT that I was being sarcastic (or for that matter, if I WAS being sarcastic). What I DO know is I have NOT missed a WF since!*
Tom


*Truth be told, I have not ATTENDED a WF since 2005, but I do NOT miss it!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> ...so I replied with a shrug "Eh well they're just a bunch of KIT ASSEMBLERS!"


LOL - So THAT'S where it came from! I know Dave has used that term (not in an endearing way) to describe us mere mortals! 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Rob, to be clear that was already Dave's phrase, I just coined it at that moment. And to be honest kit ASSEMBLERS usually are not THAT concerned with empty boxes (unless they have emptied them by building those kits for themselves...)
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Speaking of Yamahog (I knew I still had this somewhere...)
Me and Hawg cleanin' up the streets!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, the Payne....the Payne...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Speaking of Yamahog (I knew I still had this somewhere...)
> Me and Hawg cleanin' up the streets!


Oh yeah!


----------

